# Multimammates



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I have "one or two" multi's and have recently decided that my production of these will completely dominate my pinkie production (rather than mixing with lab mice) for several reasons.

I have noticed though that several people who have previously done this have since returned to lab mice. I'm curious as to why.

I keep mine in rat cages (on the whole) with a ratio of 1.4. They are fed on a high quality rat food suplimented with fresh vegetables and the occasional protein boosts (ie proper meats, i find it helps reduce the cannabalism).

I get constant litters over 18, with the average being just over 20 (some decimal places involved) at 4 week intervals.

They reach adult lab mouse size in approx 6 weeks.

I will be submitting some of my feeders for nutrional comparison shortly. I know they are a better food item, i just want to see it on paper.

Can some mouse breeders put up some details of there own for comparison for me please.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i tend to feed a mix, rather than one or the other, and i tend to feed multis more when they are grown on, than as pinks..

so its hard for me to compare one food item to the other, as no snake of mine gets just one type..

Baz was asking similar on LF the other week actually..

multis are buggers for keeping in whatever house you have given them.. i've had them eat through flat plastic surfaces before.. not from the edge either.. 

i know quite a lot of people get good sized litters from fancys and labs.. so i don't know if that has anything to do with it..

do you know Eric (herpquest) ? he has a large coloney of multis, thats hes had going for sometime, so it might be worth speaking to him about it, i would imagine he has good observational type data on it..

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I've not had any problems with them chewing through the caging since i changed food when i think about it. I used to have them on pig pellets but found the litters to be small (something that happens when in mouse cages aswell strangely) so i changed to rat food complimented with a mix of fresh veg which i was told would increase the litter size. It worked but i wonder if the varied food also helps with gnawing as it contains a variety of different textures??

I don't know him personally no although i know of him (for obvious reasons). I'll see if i can get hold of an email for him.

I'll go have a nosey at that thread on the "other" forum 

Cheers


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol lol

Shhh.. :crazy:

the user "herpquest" is also on a few other forums, although thinking about it, not ones i tend to see you on either an awful lot...

Mmm... i know you can get him via you know where.. also.. i think there would be a good chance he would be on scotts too..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mine do like a varied mix yes, any veg, also pasta, cereal, meats.. nutritionally they are more akin to rats yes, so would do better on a ratty diet..

blag the local veg market just before it closes and throw the lot in for them 

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You'd be suprised at which forums i am a member of, i like to keep an eye on whats going on even if i don't comment on much anymore:2thumb: 

I wont try to get hold of him via the other method, not really a fan of ringing someone i don't know out of the blue.

We used to use a local shop's old veg, unfortunately we are now into the realms of using too much so i've had to get an account with a local wholesaler :shock: 
We still aren't up to the strength we want though, i need another 100(ish) females breeding :crazy:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol... i know you on some of them yeah  

better the :devil: you know etc etc..

anyway.. umm... yeah... i meant by PM from the other one actually.. i know you can use it so..

here anyway.. on another another one..

CaptiveBred Reptile Forums - :: Viewing profile

N


----------

